# Verkaufe: Key für WATCH DOGS Digital Deluxe Edition (download bei Uplay)



## nuvol8ri (4. Juni 2014)

*Verkaufe: Key für WATCH DOGS Digital Deluxe Edition (download bei Uplay)*

Hallo zusammen! 

Verkaufe hier meinen Uplay-Produktkey für die Watch Dogs PC Version. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe das Spiel in der 'Digital Deluxe Edition erstanden', siehe auch hier:
Watch Dogs Digital Deluxe Edition kaufen - MMOGA

Habe meinen Rechner leider völlig überschätzt, beim Kauf von Watch Dogs. Glücklicherweise hat mich mein 
'PC-Ansprechpartner' noch vor Download des Spiels darauf hingewiesen, als ich stolz von meinem Kauf erzählt habe. 
Also habe ich beschlossen, bevor ich alles downloade, installiere und traurig werde, verkaufe ich den Key, jungfräulich wie er ist. 

Preis ist 40.- Euro, 

zahlbar am besten über_ Paypal_. Nach Zahlungseingang leite ich dann sofort die Email weiter, 
die ich von MMOGA bekommen habe, inklusive Downloadanleitung und beiden Codes im Anhang. 

Alle Details zu Spiel und Deluxe Edition im Link oben. 

Bis denn.  

P.

PS: Verkauf nur an Menschen jenseits der Volljährigkeit.
​


----------

